
14 year old entrepreneur needs advice (read desc) - ainam48948
Hello. I am a 14 year old, and I&#x27;m trying to start my own software company. I have started my business plan, and I have an idea in mind. However, my parents don&#x27;t seem to take me seriously, and I&#x27;m finding it difficult to balance this with school. Has anyone else been in this situation, and if so, what have you done to get through this?
======
MathiasNagy
I just want to encourage you - traditional employees are soon to be a thing of
the past. The future will be filled with business entrepreneurs and those who
love their vision and support them with their skills. So I encourage you to
stick to your idea, grow your vision and dreams, and learn anything you can
that leads you to your goals. Network and grow your team. Sometimes the
closest people in your life are a drain - they don't have the experience to
see what you see and believe it is possible. But youtube is filled with
incredibly talented people who can teach you the principles of business,
strategy, mindset, and almost anything else. So seek out those who you wish
were your mentors, and absorb everything you can. Think big, believe anything
is possible and don't let anyone bring you down!

